# Baby Proofing Dog Water Bowl?



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

My 11 month old hell raiser is like a moth to a flame to the little dogs' water bowl. It must be floor level; I cannot elevate or it will be useless to dogs. Tried the Ray Allen no spill K9 dish and he just holds it at 90 degrees and gets most of the water out.... :roll:

Any others dealt with this and developed a good solution that dogs can access but baby cannot spill? We only keep 2-3 inches of water in bowl as a safety measure against his snorkeling risk.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Same issue, never a perfect solution. Bought a Neeter Feeder specifically for water bowls and seemed to be the best solution besides keeping the girls away from it until the novelty wore off (a few months). They can't pull it over and most of the water is collected in the basin below when they got their hands in it.

My best encouragement: these things, like most, are temporary!


----------



## Drewfallin (Aug 24, 2020)

Had the same issue. My daughter is now 3. Found that it was better for natural consequences to play out.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Unfortunately our dog lives with his bowl on the countertop while the baby(also 11mo) is ripping around. She cannot resist the urge to stick her hand in and crawls/runs as fast as she can once it's spotted at ground level. He's gotten good at drinking/eating when it's available instead of letting breakfast sit til noon.


----------

